# General Epson 48xx DTG Ink Oozing Problem/Channel Clog



## ryanwestman (Oct 14, 2007)

I haven't seen this problem before and all of the usual parts swaps are not working on this. So I'm hoping somebody here with more experience then I can shed some light on the matter. 

Have an Espon 4800 based DTG machine in which the cyan nozzle constantly drips/oozes ink and clogs (see attached picture). 

I imagined it was due to air getting in the line before the cartridge/head which was causing the problem. With that in mind I have so far:

New O-Rings for both sides of the Elbow at the Print Head
New Elbow to the Print Head
New Damper (twice)
New Ink Cartridge

All fittings are snug, humidity, etc - is all at optimum levels (other printers running in the same room do not have this problem)

I am able to pull a vacuum on the line with the levers up - but the cyan ink always seems to continually ooze out and clog the head withing 10-15 minutes of cleaning/wiping the existing ooze off the head. (Prints Cyan just fine when the head isn't covered in garbage).

None of the other channels do this - and this printer originally didn't demonstrate this issue.

If anyone here has seen this or has any other ideas on what else to swap/look into - let me know!


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

I have seen surface tension issues with a couple of brands of direct to garment ink - as cyan has the lowest surface tnesion anyway - it is most prone to issues like you describe. What ink set are you using?


----------



## ryanwestman (Oct 14, 2007)

This cyan is DTG Brand. 

Originally I didn't see the issue - the only thing I can think of that's different is that humidity in the room is a little higher now then it used to be (maybe ~65-75%RH as opposed to 55%-65%). 

It was originally suggested to me to change inksets as well (to dupont in this example for the cyan) - however after leaving the printer for a day - I noticed that ink had seeped back towards the cartridge clearing the line from the head which led me to believe an air leak was the problem.

I have now replaced everything I can think of - outside of the printhead. I have heard from the manufacturer that printhead defects can cause this problem sometimes as well. I'm leary of this only because this behavior has been exhibited on two printheads.

If I can't come up with any other ideas - I suppose an ink change on the cyan is next up to bat.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Have you tried changing the dampers around so that the cyan is running through a different channel? This would confirm whether the problem is from the damper backwards or in the printhead.


----------



## ryanwestman (Oct 14, 2007)

I have actually replaced the damper (2x) now - with no status change. 

I see what your saying re: the printhead - this might help determine whether or not that channel on the head has a leak from damper---->nozzle.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Try it and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

The last thing in he fluid path that has not been looked at is the shut off valve where the ink connects to the cartridge. This is not an easy thing to get at as it involves removing the ink bay. One way to see if it's leaking is to lift the ink lever and pull a vacuum on the line at the head, it should hold a vacuum if that connection is good. But again as suggested the internal print head fluid path might also cause this as they also have o-rings inside, so that may be the easiest to address the problem.
We could send you a used electrically functional print head that's somewhat clogged that you could test that theory with.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

The 48XX printer dampers are not that easy to get to and the above was what I suggested that you do, you can just swap the Cyan and Magenta ink lines on top of the damper and than do a cleaning to see if it corrects the Cyan channel problem.
LMK
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

Right! that will tell you if it's the integrity of the ink line or head.
Thanks...


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

I think that is basically what I suggested that he do. Getting at the dampers must not be a problem as he says he has changed them 2 times already.


----------



## ryanwestman (Oct 14, 2007)

So I swapped the dampers and the problem stayed on the channel that CYAN used to be on. 

<sigh> - that makes the 2nd printhead that this machine has consumed in just a few months. I don't seem to have any problems with white - just yellow/cyan (the first head has some scrogs on the yellow channel leaving a "halo" effect on lighter colored shirts that use that channel)

It's a shame that epson doesn't warranty these things against mechanical defects - especially considering the cost to make and the cost of sale.

Anybody want to buy a slightly used 4800 printhead? <cheap> (great for white shirts!)


----------



## ryanwestman (Oct 14, 2007)

ryanwestman said:


> So I swapped the dampers and the problem stayed on the channel that CYAN used to be on.
> 
> <sigh> - that makes the 2nd printhead that this machine has consumed in just a few months.


Alright - here we go again - The printhead I swapped to replace this problem - is now leaking again - also again on the CYAN channel. 

Is there something about the CYAN ink from DTGinks (not the exact) that is toxic to these print heads? 

It's either that or this new printhead carried the same defect as the one it replaced (I ordered them from the same place)

I'm going to be stuck purchasing yet another (3rd) head - and considering that DTGinks will no longer be selling this formulation that I used in the printer - it might be time to swap inksets on this particular printer altogether to try and narrow things down abit. Perhaps I can get more then a month or two of run-time before the CYAN channel starts dribbling again.


----------



## ryanwestman (Oct 14, 2007)

I should also note - ~1500 shirts went through that machine over the last 1-2 months - and there were no printing issues with this channel (or any of them) whatsoever.

The machine sat for about 2 days unused over the Christmas holiday - and it greeted us with the dribbling Cyan again. Multiple cleanings/power cleanings have been run - but Cyan just pretty much dribbles out of the head enough to clog it.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Ryan
A couple of questions for you:
How much ink did you loose over the shut down period?
Do you raise the ink levers when the printer is not in use?
Do you use any fluid in the capping station during the shutdown?
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## ryanwestman (Oct 14, 2007)

YoDan said:


> Ryan
> A couple of questions for you:
> How much ink did you loose over the shut down period?
> Do you raise the ink levers when the printer is not in use?
> ...



How much ink did you loose over the shut down period?

None at all that I'm aware of - it doesn't drip drip drip as much as it oozes.


Do you raise the ink levers when the printer is not in use?

Yes - I have since we had that discussion. With regards to the capillary effect on the clog prevention solution (CPS)

Do you use any fluid in the capping station during the shutdown?

My shutdown procedure is to initiate a head clean, wipe the capping station, wiper blade, etc. I also run a swab along the bumbers and sides of the head to keep the build up down there as well. I then power the printer back on - let it finish it's cleaning cycle (I bring the wiper out by initiating a cleaning then shutting down the printer). Once complete - I raise the levels and fill the capping station with ~5cc of CPS. 

I startup the following day by turning on the printer. Lowering the levers and then initiating a head cleaning.

Hope that helps! I'm really at a loss here with regards to the loss of a second printhead in the same style/manner.

FWIW - I have also played with temperature. Typically the office will go down to ~55 at night. I noticed more oozing ~55 then @ ~72. It never does completely stop however even at the higher temperatures - it's just reduced.


----------

